# AT&T UVerse being installed...



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been watching the AT&T workers install UVerse in my area. I also received an email about it. Does anyone have experience with UVerse? I've been on DISH for about 11+ years now and haven't paid a whole lot of atttention to the newer stuff.

Any experiences you'd like to share?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Good? Whole-house DVR. Cheaper.

Bad?

Limited to 4 tuners per house, only 2 in HD. Given the push for HD, it may go to 3 HD channels, but will require a significant reduction in bandwidth per stream (much lower than sat), which hurts picture quality.

Fewer channels, fewer HD channels.

Small hard drive in DVR, not expandable.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dmspen said:


> I've been watching the AT&T workers install UVerse in my area. I also received an email about it. Does anyone have experience with UVerse? I've been on DISH for about 11+ years now and haven't paid a whole lot of atttention to the newer stuff.
> 
> Any experiences you'd like to share?


You can bundle Uverse and High speed. U- 400 channels with High speed costs $124.l00.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't have it, but I have used it a little. 

I think the GUI is nice and it is definitely one of the cheapest options around.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

dmspen said:


> I've been watching the AT&T workers install UVerse in my area. I also received an email about it. Does anyone have experience with UVerse? I've been on DISH for about 11+ years now and haven't paid a whole lot of atttention to the newer stuff.
> 
> Any experiences you'd like to share?


I recently dumped DISH for AT&T U-verse and couldn't be happier. Right now we get 2 hd streams which for my wife & I is fine because we have 2 hd tv's. The hd dvr for us is better than the 622 I had, although that was a fine machine also. The hd dvr is easy to use and I have had zero problems with it. The hd pq in my area(suburban Chicago) is the same as the DISH hd pq I had. I observed no difference and friends and other family didn't notice any change in pq either. What is better is the pq on the sd channels. On DISH they always seemed soft but are much sharper on U-verse. The rep who signed me up said there would be 3 streams later in the year. When I swithched I was getting less hd stations than with DISH but as of 3 Nov they are adding more, including FOX NEWS HD which I really want.(SEE THE AT&T PRESS RELEASE BELOW). By bundling with AT&T I will be paying 184 a month. When I had DISH(I had all channels avaiable with DISH and all avail. with AT&T), AT&T(phone) and Comcrap(internet) I was at 245. On top of that, AT&T is giving me 14 a month off for 1 year, an additional 20 off for 6 months, an add. 10 off for 3 months, 3 free months of hd, and 100 cash back. NOT BAD. Customer service is very responsive, unlike DISH(which is one of the main reasons I dumped DISH). And there is talk that AT&T may get VOOM.

http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=4800&cdvn=news&newsarticleid=26238


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Long story short, I was 250 feet away from the "V-Rad " Neighbors directly next door in April were getting installed, and were told they were too far away. In June, a U-Verse sales guy was going around the neighborhood. He comes to my door, I tell him the part about being too far. He says no, its available. Sign up for install in early July. Tell the installer the whole story ( he is not surprised ) he checks and yes we are still 250 feet too far.


----------

